# Help find dress in this pic



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

It does appear to be more of a custom piece.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Depending on what you are willing to spend on it, you could always ask a seamstress to make it for you. A friend of mine sells on Etsy and does a great job on custom clothing (though she typically doesn't have any in her shop) - www.SWStitchery.etsy.com


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

It definitely looks custom. I'm betting she distressed it herself, as well. It could be made from a "prairie woman" costume, like Simplicity 3723, in a heavy white bridal fabric. Then distress it using spray dye, and/or black cold water dye, and add fake black flowers. It would definitely be an awesome costume.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your tips!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

That is a gorgeous dress. I see why you would want to find or replicate it, *MizLiz*. Very striking.

I agree this is most likely a custom dress. It may be handmade from a pattern, or it may be from a vintage base. If you want to use an existing dress as the base, I'd investigate the 1970's Victorian revival and prairie dresses to see what you can find. The Gunne Sax label made quite a lot of dresses in this style. Here's an example; I am not affiliated with the seller in any way. There's a 1960's wedding dress on eBay right now that would very much lend itself to this sort of use.

Good luck and let us know what you come up with!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Early turn of the century/ victorian dress it looks like.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That is Bloody Mary who was the icon for 2008 Universal Halloween Horror Nights. It's for sure custom: http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog/2008/08/28/halloween-horror-nights-details-released/


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy cow, Terra, you are amazing! 

I thought I saw it at a pro haunt's website. And I even went to their site because I was thinking Orlando. I just couldn't find that section with the characters again. 

Now to make/create/find one. It's gorgeous.

Thanks again for all your tips


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Found something similar to it http://cgi.ebay.com/Zombie-Bride-Dr...707?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23106f7e8b


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Saw this on Halloween Asylums website.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

bl00d said:


> Early turn of the century/ victorian dress it looks like.


True that, also looks very original, or even a custom


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about a vintage wedding dress from godwill ( some '80s designs had a victorian look) - dye it grey and customise it


----------

